# What is the difference between evangelization and prosyletization?



## Pergamum (May 14, 2009)

What think ye?

Is one good and one bad?


When evangelization becomes coercive, is it then "prosyletization?" We can persuade but we cannot coerce.


How does this distinction affect our thinking when colonial powers or conquering armies spread the faith of their homeland within conquered territories? 

What about our own excursions into Iraq and Afghanistan?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 14, 2009)

I didn't know there was a difference. It is never acceptable to force someone to confess to something they don't believe. Evangelizing is a proclamation of the good news so some might become proselytes.

proselytize
–verb (used with object), verb (used without object), -ized, -iz⋅ing.
to convert or attempt to convert as a proselyte; recruit.

proselyte
1. a person who has changed from one opinion, religious belief, sect, or the like, to another; convert.

evangelize
1. to preach the gospel to.
2. to convert to Christianity.

So what do you think the difference is?

I would preach the gospel where ever I was taken too. There is a higher commission above the United States. At the same time it should be done with dignity and properly.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (May 14, 2009)

It's the conotation with prosyletization. It was the idea that you are trying to change people from one denomonation to another. It's the last generation seeker sensitive.


----------

